
Huawei is now shipping smartphones with zero US components - DemiGuru
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/huawei-is-now-shipping-smartphones-with-zero-us-components/
======
lioeters
Here's what was interesting for me, what their supply chain consists of now:

\- Display from BoE in China

\- Cameras from Sony in Japan

\- RAM from SK Hynix in South Korea

\- NFC chip from NXP in the Netherlands

\- Battery from Huizhou Desay Battery Co. in China

\- Flash memory from Korea (Samsung) or Japan (Toshiba)

\---

..and I was curious about the software side, still on Android with:

\- Attempt at Huawei's own app ecosystem

\- No Play Store, Gmail, Google Maps, YouTube, or any other Google service

\- No Facebook (+ WhatsApp and Instagram), Netflix, Amazon, Twitter, Uber,
Lyft, and "a million others"

------
spectramax
This should be a wake up call to all nations. Your livelihood soon will depend
100% on a fascist country, it will brainwash your kids with pro-CCP ads, your
data will be held hostage to a Beijing backed data centers, your politicians
will be sold off to CCP agenda, you won’t have a way to speak up, your locally
made tools will be worse off, and the expertise to make such tools will die
off.

I don’t have a good feeling for the future. Stop buying Chinese-made goods.
Boycott now.

